# I Know Best



## Granny (Sep 24, 2016)

Subtitled "How Moral Narcissism is Destroying Our Republic if it Hasn't Already"

By Roger L. Simon

I never heard of the author who has written a number of books as well as screenplays.  Pretty easy read - short chapters on a number of subjects which effect all of us every day.  While serious matter, he's thrown in some humor along the way.

Narcissism can be both good and bad - nothing wrong with feeling good about yourself or having pride, but the moral narcissism taken to extremes that it controls one's entire being to the detriment of others ... is not so good. This moral narcissism has slowly, stealthily been woven into the fabric of our lives so that ultimately we lose our own individuality and everything else...for the common good of the people.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 24, 2016)

Granny said:


> Subtitled "How Moral Narcissism is Destroying Our Republic if it Hasn't Already"
> 
> By Roger L. Simon
> 
> ...


A reflection of our culture in general - we have become terribly narcissistic.

This is the "selfie" generation, a society in which shallow celebrity is valued more than effort and actual achievement.

In fact, in many cases, effort and actual achievement are now questioned.  Why bother being disciplined and improving yourself when the right vine on InstaGram™ can make you rich overnight?
.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 24, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Subtitled "How Moral Narcissism is Destroying Our Republic if it Hasn't Already"
> ...


It can be partly demonstrated by those who believe that not admitting (or being caught) that you lied is the same as telling the truth.


----------



## PurpleOwl (Sep 24, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Subtitled "How Moral Narcissism is Destroying Our Republic if it Hasn't Already"
> ...


your being a narcissist right now lol 

whats so great about your generation? why does your generation rule and the others suck? is it because its *your *generation and *your *just spectacularly awesome in every way? lol


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 24, 2016)

PurpleOwl said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...


Three straw men in one response.

Impressive!
.


----------



## PurpleOwl (Sep 24, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


oh get over yourself


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 24, 2016)

*Ego plays a huge role in many things. Who would with a working brain say that anybody in politics lacks ego? Because they ALL do, maybe many levels but they all share the fact theirs is larger then average.*


----------



## PurpleOwl (Sep 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Ego plays a huge role in many things. Who would with a working brain say that anybody in politics lacks ego? Because they ALL do, maybe many levels but they all share the fact theirs is larger then average.*


I dont think the books about politicans specifically, its written by the CEO of PJ media, its a politcal hacks diatribe like one of anne coulters books or bill oreilly's, the title itself is stupid since there is no such thing as "moral narcissism" im pretty sure he just made that term up completely. So he could attribute narcissim to "the new left" the same way hacks use the term "modern feminism". I haven't read the book but its most likely just rants about the evil leftists and how theyre all politcally correct and hate the baby jesus and of course freedom and "america" as well


----------



## Granny (Sep 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Ego plays a huge role in many things. Who would with a working brain say that anybody in politics lacks ego? Because they ALL do, maybe many levels but they all share the fact theirs is larger then average.*



That point is not missed in the book - for both sides of the aisle.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 28, 2016)

Just a small thing...but does speak volumes if you think about it... 
My significant other and I talk daily walks along a walking trail in a nearby park. It is paved the entire way and weaves through the park in a 1.4 mile figure 8. In some areas the walkway narrows to a comfortable width for two people walking side by side, but when a third person comes the opposite way - someone will have to move over.
When met by someone..oh...40 or older, both "sides" move over a little..each allowing the opposing person(s) to go by.
Young people...virtually 100% of the time will look down at their feet and not move an inch..expecting the older people to move out of their way. Every single day this happens.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 28, 2016)

Lucky for you that you were already  ...oh...40 or older at the time of your birth.


----------

